

How Come This Plane Got Google's Logo Colors? - tzury
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=map:+hyde+park+Chicago+IL&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Hyde+Park,+Chicago,+Cook,+Illinois,+United+States&gl=uk&ei=GNL7TKvWEseZhQeu4bWGCw&oi=geocode_result&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA&ll=41.785401,-87.578706&spn=0.002036,0.004823&t=h&z=18

======
muyyatin
It looks like they take 4 exposures in quick succession: 3 chroma exposures
(blue, green, red), and then luminance.

This is just an artifact of seeing the plane move between the 4 exposures (and
then trying to composite it back into one image)

------
Pyrodogg
Here is another.

[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=10...](http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=100525912373773450724.000488df669787f20600d&t=h&source=embed&ll=35.0072,-81.019366&spn=0.001147,0.001837&z=19)

